# Blowers, what's the point of a muffler mod?



## ham (Jan 22, 2021)

I have a gem of a BG55 that I love, gets way more use than the backpack. I saw that a BG85 spark arrestor has a larger outlet and fits so I ordered one. Yep noticeably larger outlet. Screen looks the same. Apparently the MS660 uses the same outlet so it must have good flow.

Well. Stock arrestor, 7170 rpm. BG85 arrestor, 7170 rpm. This is tuned for each one, pretty fat basically just out of 4 stroking when warmed up. The BG85 is in fact pretty noticeably louder.

So. What's the point? I assume a blower, it doesn't matter if it's .8hp or 10.8hp... it's gonna flow the same if it's running at the same rpm.. Am I missing something here?


----------



## windthrown (Jan 22, 2021)

I muffler modded my 2-stroke blower and it has so much power now that I cannot run it at full throttle any more. If I give it full throttle, the flex hose has too much pressure and I can no longer control the flexible air nozzle by way of the nozzle rod handle. Too much of a good thing is not always best.


----------



## tfp (Jan 22, 2021)

It might help get rid of heat and make parts last a little longer?


----------



## Goinwheelin (Jan 22, 2021)

I’d do it just to piss off the neighbors


----------



## Greenmachine (Jan 22, 2021)

I did it for fun


----------



## ham (Jan 23, 2021)

windthrown said:


> I muffler modded my 2-stroke blower and it has so much power now that I cannot run it at full throttle any more. If I give it full throttle, the flex hose has too much pressure and I can no longer control the flexible air nozzle by way of the nozzle rod handle. Too much of a good thing is not always best.



Not sure if you're joking, a muffler mod doesn't seem to give any more rpm so how is it more powerful exactly? I'm not sure what limits rpm on these small 2 stroke. It seems like the only real gain you get is that the turbine wheel spools up faster, maybe


----------



## windthrown (Jan 23, 2021)

ham said:


> Not sure if you're joking, a muffler mod doesn't seem to give any more rpm so how is it more powerful exactly? I'm not sure what limits rpm on these small 2 stroke. It seems like the only real gain you get is that the turbine wheel spools up faster, maybe


Definitely not joking. More air flow to the cylinder it will run leaner, so you have to re-adjust the carb for more gas in the mix or it will burn up the motor. More fuel mix, more power. More torque and more revs. Same as with any chainsaw. Maybe your blower is no better, but mine (seriously) has way more air flow after opening up the muffler. Too much for the design of the blower. Look at any chainsaw mod thread on this forum and you will get the idea... 2-stroke chainsaw or blower, same same. It is LOUDER, but not really more noticeable, as blowers are so loud anyway. At least this one is. Its a Homelite.


----------

